# How Many Guys In Northern Ontario



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

I see southern Ontario has a meet but nobody from the north? Im feeling left out


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How far up North are you talking? Toronto North or Eskimo North?


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Elliot Lake, 2Hrs past Sudbury yeah... I guess it could almost be called eskimo north lol no snow yet.


----------



## schuitb (Nov 19, 2005)

*Come on down*

Hey Your borderline southern ontario! Find a friend to come with you and come on down.. I'll save you a seat!,, Its only about a 7 hour drive, and you could stay a my house for the night.. or

you could organise a Northern Ontario Meet....... hmmm. Blind river is pretty central....

Regards,
Brian


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Blind River is central to whom? LOLtymusic


----------

